# 10-18 for Astrophotography?



## Cory (Dec 1, 2015)

I have the 10-18/(70D), but am thinking that there might be a "better" choice for the occasional astrophotography (especially during "meteor" season). 
Was thinking of keeping the 10-18 and adding a 14mm Samyang or Rokinon, but having a single UWA might be preferred. My main lens is the 35 2.0 IS so I do like having 67mm on both lenses. Another option is to keep the 10-18 for non-astro UWA and use the 35 for the night skies.
With all of the above what might be the ultimate solution (if that's possible to nail down) all things considered (including not-GAS)?
Thanks.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 1, 2015)

If you'll be staying with a crop camera, the samyang 16mm f/2.0 looks pretty attractive specification-wise. I'm not sure how it does for coma, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 8, 2015)

I've heard that people like the Rokinon/Samyang 14mm F2.8 for astro photography. I don't have experience with it, but most reviews say that it has very low coma. It's also inexpensive.


----------



## Cory (Dec 8, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> I've heard that people like the Rokinon/Samyang 14mm F2.8 for astro photography. I don't have experience with it, but most reviews say that it has very low coma. It's also inexpensive.


Been reading a lot and the Rokinon 14mm 2.8 keeps coming up pretty consistently. Looks like the move is to keep the 10-18 and add the Rokinon/Samyang.
Thanks.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 8, 2015)

Cory said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that people like the Rokinon/Samyang 14mm F2.8 for astro photography. I don't have experience with it, but most reviews say that it has very low coma. It's also inexpensive.
> ...



I can confirm the Samyang has low coma. It's a great lens for ultrawide night sky shots imho.


----------



## d4mike (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree with a lot of others, for a low cost awesome lens for stars, Samyang/Rokinon 14mm f2.8, just find your infinity spot first and then tape the focus ring down. 

The Tamron 15-30 f2.8 is awesome as well.


----------



## Djaaf (Dec 10, 2015)

Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 and Sammy 14 f/2.8 are good lenses, but designed for FF. 
14mm and 15mm are not that wide on crop, and definitely not as wide as the 10-18. 

If you want to keep the number of lenses down and keep an UWA zoom, i'll look into a Tokina 11-20 f/2.8. 
Low coma, very high IQ, good build. Not as cheap as the 10-18, for sure, but an excellent lens. 
(lenstip review here : http://www.lenstip.com/451.1-Lens_review-Tokina_AT-X_PRO_DX_11-20_mm_f_2.8_Introduction.html)

Or for a bit less money, go for the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8, a very good lens too.

For still a bit less money, go for the Samyang 10mm f/2.8. A bit less sharp than the Tokina(s), but 1mm wider and low coma too. 

Your choice, really, but I'd go with the Tokina 11-20. 

Djaaf.


----------



## N3vo (Dec 17, 2015)

Get the Robinson 14mm, if you ever move to FF, you can keep it as well!


----------

